# PJC flyfishing/fly tying course



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.pjc.edu/pjcsites/conted/RLDiscipline.asp?RLdiscipline=Hobbies&RLDsqlinfo=HOBBIES

scroll down.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

<P align=left>whoops, here's the real info.<P align=left>*Pensacola Junior College (PJC)*<P align=left>*Fly Fishing Class 2009*<P align=left>Again this year the Fly Fishers of Northwest Florida in conjunction with PJC will conduct the PJC Fly<P align=left>Fishing Class. Classes will be held on Wednesday evenings from 6-8 PM at the PJC Pensacola<P align=left>campus, building 4, room 442 beginning March 4 and ending April 29, 2009 with the exception of<P align=left>March 25 - spring break.<P align=left>We will teach the basics of fly fishing, including equipment selection, fly tying, fly casting, knots,<P align=left>leader construction, and practical application of fly fishing techniques. The lead instructors will be<P align=left>Jerry Aldridge, John Brand, Karen Brand, Jerry Giles, Capt Bob Quarles, Russ Shields, Bruce Vail,<P align=left>and Capt. Baz Yelverton. Other club members are needed to serve as assistants for casting, knot<P align=left>tying, and fly tying instruction.


----------

